# chipotle sauce



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2010)

here is something i thought i'd try while watering the garden today and it turned out good and spicy.....

gotta love romas in feb........



some mixed chili plants........


sliced the romas and chilis, separated a 1/2 onion, 4-5 cloves of garlic, and one small can of whole tomatoes with the juice...smoked for 2hrs


put everything in the blender with 1/2 cup of water, S&P and simmered for 30 min.......


this came out really nice, smokey, tomato sweet, and spicy! now i need to freeze in icecube trays for future use.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2010)

I have some room in my freezer and that looks great. Can ya send me a few cubes for Q C purposes.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2010)

it might just make the overnight flight with some dry ice!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rob -- great looking/sounding sauce!  I'm going to make some here...when the weather changes drastically and we can grow our tomatos!  I am jealous about being able to grow those and peppers in Feb!  My wife and I have been talking about retiring to somewhere warmer....this makes me want to do it now!  Especially with another 5 inches of snow in the last 24 hours....

Great job as always Rob.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW a garden in Feb. I've never seen such a thing the only thing growing in my garden now is SNOW!!! :)


----------



## fire it up (Feb 25, 2010)

Gardening in the middle of winter...
My first little seedlings just came up today for this years garden...Winter Rye is covered with snow with another 8-12 inches on the way today.
I'm shaking my fist with envy right now, but at least gardening season will be here soon and many tasty veggies will follow.
Were not called the Garden State for our toxic waste! Actually that is up North near N.Y.C and such.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2010)

You do have good taste, congrats.


----------



## badfrog (Feb 25, 2010)

I love chipotles! I love that somewhere in this great country of ours someone is growing Romas in February...(I can tell you that is NOT happening here in mid Tennessee!!!)

Great looking sauce...I bet it would pressure can nicely for sending a pint sample to TN!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 27, 2010)

Rob.....WTF!

We won't get ROMAS like that until August!

Does your garden ever quit?


TJ


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

never done any canning..........got it frozen in icecube form.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

in august it is as crispy as bacon.........


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

I look outside and just see snow or really snirt


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 28, 2010)

First thing I did was look at the date of the post, then where you were from..    Then I looked outside and my tomato cages under six inches of snow.  LOL  you basterd!  Would love some fresh produce right now!

Great looking sauce


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 28, 2010)

Closest we get to "Fresh Produce" this time of year, is the gassed crap that comes from Mexico and South America!

I freeze spaghetti sauce and it works out great.  Never thought about smoking tomatoes, making sauce and freezing it in ice cube trays.

How long do you smoke the tomatoes?

Thanks for the idea Rob!


Todd


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

i think i smoked everything for about an hour and a half to 2 hrs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man oh Man thats a nice looking garden and in the winter time too. Greta job on the garden and that sauce looks awesome too. I have heard of the ice tray trick before and it works really good too.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

first time using the icetray method and i like it......i just vacpacked in bigger bags so i can reseal.


----------

